# Got CCP...now to shopping..caliber? pistol?



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Got my concealed carry license last week and now (of course) want a pistol for concealed carry.

I've an Springfield XDm 5.25 comp in 9mm - a full size pistol. Now I'm a 'full size' guy (6' 240lbs) but figure there are better choices for a carry gun.

A few things I can't decide on - caliber? I figure a carry gun won't have 19 rounds aboard so a bit more stopping power might be a good idea. 40? 10mm? 357 sig? Maybe a revolver in 357mag?
But then you put that in a compact gun and it's gonna be a bit more of a handful to shoot. I figure if the situation presents itself my adrenaline will be running so i'll not be distracted by recoil, but more rounds might be helpful as I doubt my accuracy will go up under pressure and the harder each one hits the better. Price of ammo is somewhat secondary as I don't plan to put thousands of rounds through this weapon (i have my xd for that) I do my own 9 reloading so I can always reload some if I feel the need to shoot a lot.
Or stay with 9mm as I"m used to that, have ammo, etc.

Part 2...which gun?
I have an XDm and like it, but perhaps there's something better out there? I kinda like the fact there's no active safety to 'get in the way' when it's time to shoot. When using a gun with a safety I tend to try to shoot, go 'oh crap', release the safety then shoot - losing critical time at well, a critical time. Perhaps a small 357 revolver? 
So how small? glock, xd, SW or ? I figure to avoid the 'bargain' brands completely.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

9mm is as good as anything else, if you can shoot it into the target. The XD subcompact is a neat little double stack, the approximate equivalent of a Glock 26, or you could go with any of the Kahrs in a single stack, for ease of carry. I have a K-40 and a K-9 that are fairly comfortable, carried IWB, and very accurate, once you adjust to the shorter sighting radius.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Becoming proficient with whatever platform you choose, is equally as important as which platform you choose. If you're not proficient with shot placement, caliber isn't relevant.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I shoot nothing but Beretta..........I do not use or carry with the safety on, so I do not understand how an "active" safety gets in the way...pretty much the same as carrying a plastic firearm around with no active safety...pull out firearm, squeeze, shoot.....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a Beretta "G"man myself, no safety there, just a decoker, just pull and shoot. I'd stop buy a gunstore and check out a PX4 compact, or a G19, I'm 5'9 220 and my PX4 is excellent giving me 15+1 of pure shooting fun. I'm just a round guy, if it don't have at least 13 in 9mm in the mag i don't want it. I also converted my PX4 sub w/ a magazine extension which gives me a full grip and 16+1:smt083


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If you stray from the 9,look at 45s.The 10,40 and 357Sig are fine but are going to be much more expensive and more intense on recoil.If I ever comsidered a 40,I'd buy a 10 and convert it for the simple fact the 10 is a better round.The 40 is nothing but a short 10,but the headspace issue can cause ignition and accuracy problems shooting 40 in a 10.Mags can be an issue too.357mag is a great round and I've carried it a few years as duty cary,but I don't like concealed revolver carry.

If you like your XD,just get the smaller version.If the mags interchange you can also carry a fullsize mag for a spare.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It isn't just that you might get yourself a smaller carry gun.
You must also become dead-on proficient with it.

That's complicated by the fact that smaller guns are much harder to shoot well. The smaller, the more difficult.
Further, if you choose to carry a gun that fires a fairly powerful cartridge, the recoil it generates will make your learning process all the more difficult still.

Therefore, it is my earnest suggestion that you not purchase a small, powerful pistol.
Choose only one: small, or powerful.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Training is more important than which weapon or ammo you choose.

Spend lots of time at the range, and train, train, train.


----------



## FearNot (Feb 19, 2012)

Since you sound like you are fairly new to the hand gunning world, I'd recommend a 9mm to start with (Taurus PT709 slim is a good EDC firearm), then plan on getting a .40 or 10mm later. The reason I suggest a 9mm first is that you'll want to practice, practice, practice with your CCW and 9mm ammo is about the least expensive. Also, the Taurus is a good choice, because it has a big brother - the PT740. So if you start out with the 709 you'll slide right into the 740 if you later decide to "up size". Check them out here: Taurus International Manufacturing Inc


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm too lazy to read all of these replies today, so I apologize if I'm being repetitive...

I think that if you are proficient with the weapon you have, you should carry that. My husband is _not_ a "full size" guy, as you put it, at 5' 3", and he conceals a full-size 1911 very well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

FearNot said:


> ...Taurus is a good choice...


Um, maybe not. Before you commit to a Taurus, you probably should read some comments about their quality-control lapses.
One source for this discussion will be found here: http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26348-taurus-quality.html



Holly said:


> ...My husband is _not_ a "full size" guy, as you put it, at 5' 3", and he conceals a full-size 1911 very well.


Well, Jean is a little under five feet tall, and 90 pounds fully dressed and sopping wet. If she were carrying her 1911, it would be concealing her, not the other way 'round. She would also be listing to starboard.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Gotta love petite women with a list.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

On the other hand, I love petite women with no list. And Amazons with a list. And heavy-duty, all weather moms with no list. And women with no time to fix their hair. And Sue Bird, Sandra Bulloch and Jaimie Lee Curtis. And female cops who stand 6'-3" and snarl at the bad guy until he wets his pants. And hookers who stand 5'-4".

Yeah, I see your point.

It's men I can't stand. There's like six of them that I can be in a room with, one of them is dead and one of them doesn't speak English well enough for us to talk.

It's males I can't stand. Well, except for dogs. I love all dogs better than most people. But women start with extra points.

Uhm... what was the question?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:​


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I love shooting sem-autos (of the Beretta flavor), but for concealed carry I prefer to have my Smith & Wesson Model 642 in a Robert Mika pocket holster.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Shot placement with any modern firearm will work very well. Go with what you shoot accurately and is reliable.
I would stay with one one platform but that is me. :mrgreen:


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

I went looking at it's gonna be a tough job to find what I like. The little XDs feel way top heavy to me. A big disappointment. I didn't like the tauruas and glock hurt my middle finger where the trigger guard meets the grip. The kahr cw9 felt the best and its quite small. Nothing got me to pull out my wallet though.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Tactics will come later.

Get a weapon, get lots of ammo, go to the range.

You're starting to sound like a 1911 guy. That means a Springfield milspec (either one) or a Rock Island Armory.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I will leave all the preaching and lessons to others. At 6'2" and 250# I prefer S&W's M&P45 compact in a Galco Summer Comfort. 9 rounds of 230 Gold Dot and 8 more in pocket will take care of any problem short of an attack by an army unit if I do my part.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Might want to look at the S&W shield if you can find one or the rest of the M&P line...similar to the xd platform as they are striker pistols and with excellent ergonomics.....JJ


----------



## Gunzuki (Jun 4, 2012)

An S&W model 629 with an 8 inch barrel!!! hey if your gonna do it, DO IT!!!


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Laughed when I read this. I have a couple 629's w/8 3/8" barrel. Can't have too many I say. But I will say this; if you look down the barrel of one being held by a peed off homeowner I can't help but think that you might think twice about your break in or mugging. Nothing like a big gun to make your eyes big.


----------

